# Visiting in October



## ccconley (Aug 28, 2017)

Hello,

I'm planning a, sadly, short visit in early October to begin evaluating whether I want to retire there. I'm looking for any tips, suggestions, ideas? I know this is vague but that's deliberate. I'm wide open as to places to check out but confess an affinity for the coast. Where do you think is the best place for a single woman to start looking?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum

Portugal varies immensely almost by the mile so if your only coming on a short visit you need to research areas before you come.

At one end of the scale you'll find ultra touristy beaches complete with fish n chip shops & kiss me kwik hats and at the other you'll find sleepy villages, bubbling trout streams, river beaches & Knight's Templar castles.


----------



## ccconley (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks. I'll get back to you with some candidates to get your take,


----------



## Missymissmonday (Sep 10, 2017)

I would suggest that you rent somewhere in central Algarve for a year, or more and explore the all coastal areas of Portugal during that time. It´s the only way to get a real feeling of the country and what would suit your personality.


----------

